# My 1st Attempt At Blank Making/Casting



## bigthin13 (May 26, 2019)

I thought I'd try my hand at making my own blanks. I used Liquid Diamonds for resin as I don't have a pressure pot and I used Pearl-Ex powders for the colors. It'd be great if you could let me know what you think and give me any tips or suggestions. Thanks!

From left to right, these are the pigment powders I used....
Flamingo Pink/Misty Lavender
Bright Yellow/Antique Silver
Red Russet/Silver
Brilliant Gold/Spring Green
Aztec Gold/Duo Blue-Green
Solar Gold/Super Russet
Turquoise/Red Russet/Aztec Gold


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 26, 2019)

Your start is looking  great, however the proof in the blank is when it's turned.  So lets we what the turned blanks give you.

Charlie


----------



## leehljp (May 26, 2019)

Gorgeous Colors for a beginner or experienced person!


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 26, 2019)

Looking good. When I make new blanks I often cannot keep from turning a few to 3/4 inch round just to see inside.


----------



## George883 (May 26, 2019)

Good looking and I like the colors.  Once you get one turned show us the picture.  Thanks.


----------



## Sataro (May 26, 2019)

I have not cast any blanks so I can not critique them. But they look good from a color standpoint. Would be interested in seeing how they look after turned.


----------



## JoeCallahan (May 27, 2019)

I've casted a number of multicolor blanks, but none as successful as these. Your color seperation is fantastic! Mine tend to blend a little to much. Awesome job for your first time.
-Joe


----------



## johncrane (May 27, 2019)

you ve done a good job the colors look good


----------



## bigthin13 (Jul 7, 2019)

Only turned one of these blanks so far, but it yielded a nice little pen/pencil set that I'm going to keep for myself. The blank used was the one on the far right. LMK what you think! Thanks!


----------



## MDWine (Jul 8, 2019)

nice!


----------



## 1shootist (Jul 13, 2019)

bigthin13 said:


> Only turned one of these blanks so far, but it yielded a nice little pen/pencil set that I'm going to keep for myself. The blank used was the one on the far right. LMK what you think! Thanks!
> View attachment 221902View attachment 221903


Those look great ! I like the way the colors stayed separated .


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 14, 2019)

That turned out really nice!


----------

